# Nashua, NH fatality



## fiasco (Jan 27, 2009)

http://www.nashuatelegraph.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20090127/NEWS01/901279997/-1/newsblog

http://www.nashuatelegraph.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20090127/NEWSBLOG/901279952/-1/newsblog

My thoughts go out to Mr. Messina and his family. Be careful out there.


----------

